# Gaggia Classic Mods - Ranked by order of importance/impact



## M4xime

Hey guys,

After recently upgrading my grinder to a Fiorenzato F5 (From Iberital MC2) I'm looking at upgrading my Classic little by little. I cannot buy all mods in one go and am therefore looking to see which mods I should do first based on the impact I will feel after installing them.

Below is the list of the mods that come to mind:


IMS Precision Shower Screen

Mr Shades PID

Brass Shower Plate

Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand (Done - v2)

Bottomless PF (Done)

Pressure OPV Mod


Thank you and feel free to suggest any that I might have forgotten!


----------



## burmanm

You don't really need any money to adjust OPV. You can measure somewhat "correct" pressure with just a clock and running water through. So, no buying there - do it. As for others, get the PID. It has the largest effect.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ridgeless VST basket


----------



## MrShades

Whilst you could say that I would obviously say this - but the PID has the single largest effect on the quality of the espresso produced by a Classic. OPV mod is a given... and free... but when it comes to spending money on other mods, elevates a Classic like a PID.

Whether it's my kit, or you go along the DIY route - it makes no difference - just fit a PID somehow, every Classic should have one!


----------



## ZappyAd

PID was the biggest impact for mine so far (thanks to @MrShades). OPV seemed to make things a bit more consistent, VST basket and naked PF definitely changed the taste a bit and required improvement in technique.

From there I would say good cleaning routine is probably as important as anything else - taking off the shower screen, backflushing and descaling etc. My feeling at the moment is you probably reach the limit of what a classic is capable of pretty quickly once you've done the mods in your list (with diminishing returns for each one). The rest is then probably down to the user.


----------



## ashcroc

I've seen boiler insulation & preheat coils done in the past but no odea how effective they are. Dimmer switch could be fun for pseudo lever pressure profiling.


----------



## M4xime

ZappyAd said:


> PID was the biggest impact for mine so far (thanks to @MrShades). OPV seemed to make things a bit more consistent, VST basket and naked PF definitely changed the taste a bit and required improvement in technique.
> 
> From there I would say good cleaning routine is probably as important as anything else - taking off the shower screen, backflushing and descaling etc. My feeling at the moment is you probably reach the limit of what a classic is capable of pretty quickly once you've done the mods in your list (with diminishing returns for each one). The rest is then probably down to the user.


Great thank you for this, makes complete sense and I'll go ahead with the PID. @MrShades PM incoming







Regarding reaching the limits of the machine that isn't a problem, I think I'd like to upgrade to something like Rocket or ECM in the future but those mods will do for now.

Couple of general questions:

1) Do you guys have a link to show me how to do the OPV without having to buy the specific PF?

2) I have now checked and my basket in my naked PF is 21g and with a ridge. Would you suggest changing to a VST 18gr ridgeless one? My usually dose is 18gr


----------



## haz_pro

The difference having a pid has made to my classic is astounding. Takes out the guesswork, making much more consistent shots. Steaming I have also found to improve massively.


----------



## rob177palmer

I'd say:

1) PID - massive change. Do it immediately. Game changer for the machine

1a) forgot this one - do the OPV tonight. Where are you based? Someone near might have a pressure gauge you could collect and borrow to do this, either way there are instructions online with the rough degrees of rotation needed to get in the ballpark.

2) Rancilio wand - very big change but biggest change in conjunction with #1

3) bottomless PF probably equal importance to #2 - without this you don't know when you have got your distribution right - this is essential

3a) just remembered some cheap eBay 0.1g accuracy scales is huge bang per buck.

4) I'll try to report back on the dimmer mod soon, but expect this to sit around here on the list - a preinfusion should improve things, but I like to think my distribution is now very good.

5) brass distribution plate, IMS shower screen, VST basket & (very) expensive tamper have all been great - these were my early improvements and overall cost a lot of money, but the bottomless PF made more improvement and cost naf all.


----------



## M4xime

Thanks that's super useful and yes I already use scales to measure beans before grind and then after and then extraction


----------



## Jim bean

Another vote for a PID best mod you can make i know you have fitted a rancillo V2 steam wand but if you drink mostly milk based its well worth fitting the V3 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-pre-2015-rancilio-steam-wand-v3-conversion-kit-update-version/252777174632?hash=item3adab19668:g:B20AAOSw9IpXz~lJ its not as easy to fit the copper pipe coming from the boiler to the steam wand needs bending slightly but is IMO a lot better just for maneuverbility and the tip seems better/easier to work with

i miss my gaggia classic







great machine bang for buck


----------



## AndyZap

Do keep the dimmer/pressure gauge on your list (probably as the last item). I had all mods from your list, but somehow the dimmer made me finally happy with my coffee (or maybe I was simply tired of the mods? or get used to my coffee taste? ...). I use 6 bar low pressure shot with the pre-infusion.

Big thanks to @MrShades for his help and advice while I was in the middle of all these mods - it was really really helpful


----------



## crxxx1

Great list. Thanks for all the input. I will definitely be referencing this in the future.


----------



## Missy

There used to be a pressure gauge or two doiing the rounds on the forum, I borrowed it as did several others (it just attached to your portafilter) worth digging around for the thread, (probably in Pay it Forward)

If you find the thread it should be easy enough to track it down. The deal was that you pay for the onward postage- it must be somewhere!


----------



## M4xime

@andyzap: Will do thank you

@Missy: Thanks I've posted there, seems like there is a bit of a queue on it at the moment but I'll wait

In the meantime I've gone ahead and ordered the PID from @MrShades and am super excited to install it


----------



## Chris 81

haz_pro said:


> The difference having a pid has made to my classic is astounding. Takes out the guesswork, making much more consistent shots. Steaming I have also found to improve massively.


How easy is it to fit PID mod? Thinking I may have to get someone else involved to get the job done properly!


----------



## haz_pro

I blew up my first pid... I should have just gone for the kit I mentioned below but I was dead set on working it out myself.

If you're not stubborn like me, I'd suggest Mr Shades kit.


----------



## Paul CS

Another vote for Mr Shades PID albeit from newbie. I fitted mine a week ago and it's brilliant.

In terms of fitting it's fine so long as you can precisely follow instructions and are comfortable with such tasks. It really does pay to sit and read the instructions before you go near the machine, but as the instructions recognise, there are some who can't resist but dive in. Don't be that person!

So, super well worth it and thank you Mr Shades!

Paul


----------



## John James

On the back of this thread, and then reading the other PID threads I ordered from Mr Shades this morning so looking forward to fitting the PID later in the week. I downloaded the manual which made my eyes glaze over on the first quick read! Hopefully it will make more sense once I have printed it off tomorrow.

Incidentally, I have a pressure gauge if anyone wants to borrow it. Sheffield/Rotherham area if you want to meet up, or will post at cost.


----------



## cloughy

I'm probably being dumb here but what benefits does the brass distribution plate bring to the table? think this is only outstanding mod for my machine


----------



## ashcroc

cloughy said:


> I'm probably being dumb here but what benefits does the brass distribution plate bring to the table? think this is only outstanding mod for my machine


Better temp stability & easier to clean.


----------



## jj-x-ray

cloughy said:


> I'm probably being dumb here but what benefits does the brass distribution plate bring to the table? think this is only outstanding mod for my machine


better heat retention (another lump of brass), better manufactured (turned brass rather than cast ally), doenst tarnish like ally will (you should see the state of those things after a while)

It wont make a massive difference in the cup compared to the opv mod or a new grinder, so its more a nice to have imo


----------



## drmarc

John James said:


> On the back of this thread, and then reading the other PID threads I ordered from Mr Shades this morning so looking forward to fitting the PID later in the week. I downloaded the manual which made my eyes glaze over on the first quick read! Hopefully it will make more sense once I have printed it off tomorrow.
> 
> Incidentally, I have a pressure gauge if anyone wants to borrow it. Sheffield/Rotherham area if you want to meet up, or will post at cost.


I'd like to borrow your pressure gauge if you've still got it. I've got my name down on the list in the 'Pay it forward' section but it's taking forever! I'm based in Sheffield so hopefully should be easy enough to arrange transfer. Cheers


----------



## ashcroc

jj-x-ray said:


> better heat retention (another lump of brass), better manufactured (turned brass rather than cast ally), doenst tarnish like ally will (you should see the state of those things after a while)
> 
> It wont make a massive difference in the cup compared to the opv mod or a new grinder, so its more a nice to have imo


Can't argue with that. Only reason I upgraded was due to needing to replace from the showerscreen screw being well & truely stuck.


----------



## cloughy

Thanks all, will probably go ahead an order one


----------



## L&R

cloughy said:


> I'm probably being dumb here but what benefits does the brass distribution plate bring to the table? think this is only outstanding mod for my machine


Less alu oxide taste

BR


----------



## Badgerman

Here


----------



## Shodjoe

Guys honestly I must say,that the brass shower plate holder and IMS shower screen didn't work for me very well.I was experiencing bad channeling no matter what.I went back to original alloy and shower screen and vuala,works great!I sold the brass holder and shower screen here and I don't miss it at all!No more channeling,there is no metallic or any other bad taste from the alloy holder .I also noticed ,that it heats up quicker and also after machine is switched off it cools down quicker too .Only down side is ,that you need to clean it more often and with no chemicals or do the backflush without holder on!But I don't mind,every 2 weeks it doesn't bother me that much!Also great modes are PID from mr.Shades and dimmer switch !I was thinking buying something better ,but is it worth it to pay 8x more to get only small difference between the shots ?I know there is also other things to consider ,but I'm only making espressos for myself and my girlfriend.


----------



## Bagpu55

PID, clean regularly, naked portafilter, 9 bar mod, basket, decent beans. Forget the IMS shower screen and brass plate.


----------



## Michael87

Surely #1 on any list is rancilio steam wand?


----------



## shodjoe1

Michael87 said:


> Surely #1 on any list is rancilio steam wand?


 Pid,dimmer switch,Opv. Steam wand helps with the milk.


----------



## joeomahoney

ZappyAd said:


> From there I would say good cleaning routine is probably as important as anything else - taking off the shower screen, backflushing and descaling etc. My feeling at the moment is you probably reach the limit of what a classic is capable of pretty quickly once you've done the mods in your list (with diminishing returns for each one). The rest is then probably down to the user.


 I thought backflushing was a no-no?


----------

